
Part 1 – The Security Elephant in the Room - davidkhess
http://www.tech-spelunking.com/home/2015/8/4/part-1-the-security-elephant-in-the-room
======
davidkhess
I'm the author of the article (and the 2 parts that follow). I'm attempting to
draw attention to the weakness of existing web app architecture and proposing
a (hopefully) better alternative.

Happy to answer questions and discuss.

